# Fast and Furious scandal gives rise to gun regulation debate



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ise-to-gun-regulation-debate/?test=latestnews


for those who like to be in the loop


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

you know this sucks, all they wanted was a way to allow tougher gun laws, their own emails prove that. Now the Government is lying about it and Holder should be FIRED along with many others!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> you know this sucks, all they wanted was a way to allow tougher gun laws, their own emails prove that. Now the Government is lying about it and Holder should be FIRED along with many others!


Fired AND imprisoned !!!!

Rick


----------

